# Is a Haldex up grade worth to?



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I want to make my tts rotate better on the track . I have a bigger rear bar and thinking on doing a Haldex controller upgrade. Any downside ? Problems? Durability ? Hard install? Detectable ? 
Thanks for the help. Carl


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Install is plug & play, a connector and some screws.


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

A friend of mine installed it on his Golf R (Gen 4 Haldex like TTS/TTRS/TT 2.0T) and said it made the car a lot easier to rotate on track and highly recommended it. I picked up one for my 3.2 (Gen 2 Haldex) and plan to install it after a track day on the stock controller.

That being said, you most likely won't see much of a difference on the street since stock is quite seamless in operation. On my MK1 TT, it was a marked difference as the transfer lag was gone with the blue controller, but MK2 TTs are good from the factory in that regard.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Any Haldex failures because of the controller ? Can it be detected by the dealer ? Thanks carl


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

There are stealth versions that look like stock.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got the gen4 haladex competition controller in the mail yesterday. Although I will not have any track time with it until possibly the spring I will write a review on my findings once installed and in the car for about 300-500 miles.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Check out stealth controllers from HPA: http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

I have the Race-only version installed and have driven with it for a total of 5 track-days. It is benefical if driving on the track. The more "balanced" power application is good. It keeps the overall car conrol better in heavy braking too, the car just seems more composed and planted. 

I would prefered to have the switchable version. When in race mode, due to the more balanced distribution, steering in tight quarters is influenced and makes the car less drivable in every day situations. Kinda like the sport mode with the suspension. Food for thought. 

For improved rear-end rotation/over-steer the 034 spherical trailing arm bearing and a track alignment probably will do more for you. And I believe the stiffer rear sway may have taken you in the oppisite direction. BUT, you can add a few PSI to rear tire pressure to have a little more rotation in this way. Not sure I think that is best but I am a track noobie.


----------



## jibbed (Dec 3, 2011)

LongviewTx - FWIW - The Race only controller maintains drive to the rear wheels under braking, which is probably why your car feels more stable under braking. 

Unfortunately, the switchable controller doesn't have that function.


----------



## 4carl (Dec 29, 2004)

LongviewTx said:


> I have the Race-only version installed and have driven with it for a total of 5 track-days. It is benefical if driving on the track. The more "balanced" power application is good. It keeps the overall car conrol better in heavy braking too, the car just seems more composed and planted.
> 
> I would prefered to have the switchable version. When in race mode, due to the more balanced distribution, steering in tight quarters is influenced and makes the car less drivable in every day situations. Kinda like the sport mode with the suspension. Food for thought.
> 
> For improved rear-end rotation/over-steer the 034 spherical trailing arm bearing and a track alignment probably will do more for you. And I believe the stiffer rear sway may have taken you in the oppisite direction. BUT, you can add a few PSI to rear tire pressure to have a little more rotation in this way. Not sure I think that is best but I am a track noobie.


 can you get the switchable version that stays in sport mode? i don't want to switch and i dont want the binding but i want the max rear torque. does the sport have the same rear bias as the comp but without the lock up on braking? thanks carl


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

4carl said:


> can you get the switchable version that stays in sport mode? i don't want to switch and i dont want the binding but i want the max rear torque. does the sport have the same rear bias as the comp but without the lock up on braking? thanks carl


 better call and ask HPA. i like it, but with the reservation expressed above. however, she is not my DD, so normally it doesn't really bother me. if i could switch back and forth, it would be great. as stated above, which i did not remember, race is not switchable. so, the competion version is your option. 

i'd try the spherical bearings first and evaluate


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

Ask for Darryl @ HPA he'll be able to set you up with the right configuration. I'm running the 034 rear bar with Gen4 comp and Dog Bone big difference with the combination setup in solving the TTRS understeer. I've chasing down GT3 at the track with no problem. Here's some photos of my setup.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will I'm on the fence about the controller.. I'm a old track junkie 20-25 days a year with my lotus exige s. sold it I'm not looking to make the tts a track car but do want it to push less. This thing weighed3251 vs 2070 for the exige I'm aware of the limitations. Thanks for the info.carl


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

carl44 said:


> I will I'm on the fence about the controller.. I'm a old track junkie 20-25 days a year with my lotus exige s. sold it I'm not looking to make the tts a track car but do want it to push less. This thing weighed3251 vs 2070 for the exige I'm aware of the limitations. Thanks for the info.carl


 Try more aggressive Geo specifically on the fronts thus more/max Camber and 1mm Toe out across front axle first. 

FWIW, I have the upgraded controller - race only version - on the car since 2010...no issues in use however use is mainly track. 

If doing all over again, I would go a different route first leading. perhaps. up to the controller IF I still had specific handling issues to resolve. The controller has a narrow but useful use though...on track only specifically during cornering phase on dry or wet track. That has been my 2-yrs+ experience.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

All,

I have now had the race version in my car for about 500 miles now and even though I have not brought it on a track (live in MA) I am extremely happy with this upgrade and HPA making the recommendation of using the race opposed to the switchable version.

Daily driving is much better and the power delivery is much better than the stock. Hard braking and transferring the power to the proper wheel when accelerating out of a corner is much smoother and more aggressive. I would call myself a fairly experienced driver via the track, but by no means a junky (I would like to be...wouldn't we all) and know how drive cars. This modification to the TTRS chassis will make any novice driver feel like they are the STIG!

Great addition guys and for daily drivability it is fantastic. I went with this option before changing out all the brake components (front and rear) bc I wasn't crazy about how it handled and responded. I am very happy now.

Feel free to PM and we can chat offline.

Happy holidays all!


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

Southshorettrs said:


> Great addition guys and for daily drivability it is fantastic./QUOTE]
> 
> Couldn't agree more.
> 
> ...


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Southshorettrs said:


> All,
> 
> I have now had the race version in my car for about 500 miles now and even though I have not brought it on a track (live in MA) I am extremely happy with this upgrade and HPA making the recommendation of using the race opposed to the switchable version.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. A few follow up questions... 

1. Do you have the Competition version (one mode only, doesn't support any kind of switching)? Or do you have the regular controller which defaults to 'race' mode if one doesn't add the wired or wireless mode switch? I ask because you mentioned better feeling under braking... The normal controller is supposed to revert to unlocking the rear under braking, meaning that it shouldn't effect braking at all. 

2. Any issues with the ESP, anti lock brakes, etc? I have seen some notes that the Competition version can interfere with those systems, since it keeps the rear end connected to the front at all times. 

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Southshorettrs (Jul 15, 2012)

hightechrdn said:


> Thanks for the review. A few follow up questions...
> 
> 1. Do you have the Competition version (one mode only, doesn't support any kind of switching)? Or do you have the regular controller which defaults to 'race' mode if one doesn't add the wired or wireless mode switch? I ask because you mentioned better feeling under braking... The normal controller is supposed to revert to unlocking the rear under braking, meaning that it shouldn't effect braking at all.
> 
> ...


I have the race version which is not switchable. I did not new anymore switches or wiring into the vehicle and the possibilty of something going wrong. No issues with ABS, ESP whatsoever. Everything drives and brakes Better than before. The rear end doesn't shimmy and sway under hard breaking from high speeds or even from 60+ mph.

The car feels good and my recommendation would be the race. No need to transfer the switching of modes back and forth.


----------



## carl44 (Nov 23, 2012)

Put in the comp controler , maxed out the front camber -1.6 zeroed out the front toe, newspeed rear bar @ stiff. Car rotates much better . Feels less like a FWD need to do a track day to tell. Did one day with just the alignment and the bar set on soft, no controler..Was ok not great, lots of push. Carl


----------



## 996cab (Aug 13, 2011)

Southshorettrs said:


> I have the race version which is not switchable. I did not new anymore switches or wiring into the vehicle and the possibilty of something going wrong. No issues with ABS, ESP whatsoever. Everything drives and brakes Better than before. The rear end doesn't shimmy and sway under hard breaking from high speeds or even from 60+ mph.
> 
> The car feels good and my recommendation would be the race. No need to transfer the switching of modes back and forth.


2nd this comment...I bought the Race only version back in 2010 and no issues. 

As a tool, I find that it is useful ONLY during cornering phase and for that it is extremely useful in maintaining grip to all 4 corners and allowing me to get back on power early during cornering phase especially when TC/ESP is switched off one step or entirely.

If you track the car often as opposed to once in a while then the upgraded Haldex (Race version) is a no brainer though you do also need to max out front Camber and get Toe to Zero or -0.01...then you have a car that is a great handler. Stiffer rear bars also helps.

Never understood the non-Race version tbh...the OEM is better than good enough even for light track use and I see no point of the switchable version especially when _'better fuel economy'_ seems to be one of the selling points...erm, better economy in a Sports Car?

As with all mods - do not jump for all changes in one go as I did...that strategy masks any real benefits you can quantify. My advice is to identify a particular issue then tackle that by asking on forums to get a view of best next step.

So for improved handling on a *Stock* TT-RS that will see any track action I would do the following in the order noted before the track visit...;
1) Geo - MAX out front negative Camber /// 0 Toe (_-0.01 Toe works well for me and makes steering feel nicely weighted_). Leave rears on Audi recommended settings.

2) Tyre PSI (_these are very much personal so this is just a view / guidance_) - 30PSI fronts /// 30PSI rears. What we are aiming for here is a stiffer rear on a stock car using tyre PSI to get the rears progressively sliding away (_oversteer_) as opposed to the fronts ploughing on (_understeer_). As noted, this is very much a personal thing thus do what works best for you or try what worked for me.

As said from the outset, the above on a stock TT-RS is good enough to play on track. From here you can then determine where the issues are and improve/fix those issues as you go along.


----------

